# Windows 10 Tweaks for VGA Benchmark



## W1zzard (Dec 14, 2016)

Updated for Windows 10 21H2 Update

- Install without Internet, so you can create an offline user
- name the user "TPU" (the user will be deleted at the end of the scripts and you're using "Administrator")
- Install VGA driver, from USB, still without network, so Windows Update won't install a graphics driver automatically. Protip: use NVCleanstall
- Run Windows Update, update everything
- No need to update Windows Store apps
- Disable Defender "Tamper protection" via Settings App
- Run the below in admin-rights cmd shell.

*Run after installation*

```
rem Turn off Windows Startup Recovery Screen
bcdedit /set {current} bootstatuspolicy ignoreallfailures
bcdedit /set {default} recoveryenabled no

rem Create new pagefile. (2nd line indented because wmic will eat a character when pasting)
wmic pagefileset delete
  wmic pagefileset create name=C:\pagefile.sys
  wmic pagefileset set InitialSize=16384,MaximumSize=16384

rem Enable Administrator account
net user Administrator /active:yes

rem Make sure time and date are correct
w32tm /resync /rediscover

rem Disable Error Reporting
reg add "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Error Reporting" /v Disabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable automatic TCG/Opal disk locking on supported SSD drives with PSID
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\EnhancedStorageDevices /v TCGSecurityActivationDisabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Control Panel shows Large Icons
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v ForceClassicControlPanel /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable UAC
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v PromptOnSecureDesktop /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable discovery of LAN devices like printers
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\NcdAutoSetup\Private /f /v AutoSetup /t REG_DWORD /d 0

rem Delete all printers discovered so far
powershell "Get-WMIObject Win32_Printer | where{$_.Network -eq 'true'} | foreach{$_.delete()}"

rem Set Ethernet connection to private
powershell Set-NetConnectionProfile -InterfaceAlias Ethernet* -NetworkCategory private

rem Disable Warnings due to Firewall / Defender being disabled
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Notifications\Settings\Windows.SystemToast.SecurityAndMaintenance /v Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows Defender Security Center\Notifications" /v DisableNotifications /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Windows Firewall for private network
netsh advfirewall set private state off

rem Disable Windows Defender. For this to work you have to manually disable "Tamper protection"
powershell "if ((Get-ItemProperty -Path 'HKLM:SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Features').TamperProtection -eq 4) { exit 0; } ; Write-Output 'Windows Defender can not be disabled, Tamper Protection is still active' '' 'Disable Tamper Protection manually, then press OK' | msg /w *"
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Spynet" /v SpyNetReporting /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Spynet" /v SubmitSamplesConsent /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableAntiSpyware /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Real-Time Protection" /v DisableRealtimeMonitoring /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer" /v SmartScreenEnabled /t REG_SZ /d "Off" /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableRoutinelyTakingAction /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg delete HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v SecurityHealth /f

rem Block Windows PC Health Check installation
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\PCHC /f /v PreviousUninstall /t REG_DWORD /d 1

rem Uninstall Windows PC Health Check
wmic product where name='Windows PC Health Check' call uninstall

rem Disable update to Windows 11
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate\UX\Settings /f /v SvOfferDeclined /t REG_QWORD /d 1
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate\UX\Settings /f /v SvDismissedState /t REG_DWORD /d 1
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /f /v DisableOSUpgrade /t REG_DWORD /d 1
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /f /v ProductVersion /t REG_DWORD /d 10

rem Disable "Consumer Features" (aka downloading apps from the internet automatically)
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent /v DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable the "how to use Windows" contextual popups
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent /v DisableSoftLanding /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Lock Screen
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Personalization /v NoLockScreen /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Remove Logon Wallpaper
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System /v DisableLogonBackgroundImage /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Remove Meet Now icon
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v HideSCAMeetNow /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable One Drive
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\OneDrive /v DisableFileSyncNGSC /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
start /wait %SystemRoot%\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /uninstall
rd "%PROGRAMDATA%\Microsoft OneDrive" /Q /S
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg delete HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Disable Hibernate
powercfg -h off

rem Turn off sleep mode
powercfg.exe -x -standby-timeout-ac 0

rem Set 4 hours screen blank timeout
powercfg.exe -x -monitor-timeout-ac 240

rem Disable System Restore and delete restore points
powershell disable-computerrestore c:
vssadmin delete shadows /all /quiet

rem Set Timezone
tzutil /s "W. Europe Standard Time"

rem Disable reboot on Bluescreen, and no dump
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v CrashDumpEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v LogEvent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v SendAlert /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v AutoReboot /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Don't allow Remote Assistance
reg add "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Remote Assistance" /v fAllowToGetHelp /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Enable Remote Desktop
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server" /v fDenyTSConnections /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Allow Remote Desktop without password
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa /v LimitBlankPasswordUse /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Remove icons from This PC
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{B4BFCC3A-DB2C-424C-B029-7FE99A87C641}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{B4BFCC3A-DB2C-424C-B029-7FE99A87C641}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{f42ee2d3-909f-4907-8871-4c22fc0bf756}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{f42ee2d3-909f-4907-8871-4c22fc0bf756}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{7d83ee9b-2244-4e70-b1f5-5393042af1e4}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{7d83ee9b-2244-4e70-b1f5-5393042af1e4}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{a0c69a99-21c8-4671-8703-7934162fcf1d}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{a0c69a99-21c8-4671-8703-7934162fcf1d}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{0ddd015d-b06c-45d5-8c4c-f59713854639}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{0ddd015d-b06c-45d5-8c4c-f59713854639}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{35286a68-3c57-41a1-bbb1-0eae73d76c95}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{35286a68-3c57-41a1-bbb1-0eae73d76c95}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f

rem Remove 3D Objects from Explorer
reg delete HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f
reg delete HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f

rem Remove all Pinned Items from Start Menu (for new users only)
echo ^<LayoutModificationTemplate xmlns:defaultlayout="http://schemas.microsoft.com/Start/2014/FullDefaultLayout" xmlns:start="http://schemas.microsoft.com/Start/2014/StartLayout" Version="1" xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/Start/2014/LayoutModification"^>^<LayoutOptions StartTileGroupCellWidth="6" /^>^<DefaultLayoutOverride^>^<StartLayoutCollection^>^<defaultlayout:StartLayout GroupCellWidth="6"^>^</defaultlayout:StartLayout^>^</StartLayoutCollection^>^</DefaultLayoutOverride^>^</LayoutModificationTemplate^> > C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\LayoutModification.xml

rem Disable Edge Browser preload on startup. We'll never use it anyway, saves memory and startup time
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\MicrosoftEdge\Main /v AllowPrelaunch /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Edge Browser (Chromium) first run experience
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Edge /v HideFirstRunExperience /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Do not start Edge on first-login after user created
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v SubscribedContent-310093Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Disable Look for App in Store prompt when opening unknown file type
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer /v NoUseStoreOpenWith /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Windows Program Compatibility Assistant
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\AppCompat /v DisablePCA /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Inventory collecting data and sending the info to Microsoft
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\AppCompat /v DisableInventory /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Application Telemetry
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\AppCompat /v AITEnable /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Shared Experiences
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System /v EnableCdp /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable News and interests panel in taskbar
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Feeds" /v EnableFeeds /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Shutdown Menu options "Lock" and "Sleep"
reg add "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FlyoutMenuSettings" /v ShowSleepOption /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FlyoutMenuSettings" /v ShowLockOption /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Make sure junk apps like Candy Crush don't get installed when we login first time with our Administrator account
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v PreInstalledAppsEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v OemPreInstalledAppsEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Remove useless Windows components
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-PrintToPDFServices-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-XPSServices-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WorkFolders-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-InternetPrinting-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:MSRDC-Infrastructure
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:SmbDirect
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:MediaPlayback
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WCF-TCP-PortSharing45
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WCF-Services45
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WindowsMediaPlayer

rem Install .NET 3.5 Framework, some older apps and games need this, and you can't install it on demand once Windows Update is disabled
dism /online /norestart /enable-feature /featurename:NetFx3 /all

rem Remove useless optional features
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:App.Support.QuickAssist~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:MathRecognizer~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:OpenSSH.Client~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Media.WindowsMediaPlayer~~~~0.0.12.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Browser.InternetExplorer~~~~0.0.11.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.Handwriting~~~en-US~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Print.Management.Console~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Print.Fax.Scan~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Hello.Face.18967~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Microsoft.Windows.WordPad~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:App.StepsRecorder~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:DirectX.Configuration.Database~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.Speech~~~en-US~0.0.1.0
rem Do not remove OCR or Windows will show "Something happened, and we couldn't install a feature" a few hours after cleanup
rem dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.OCR~~~en-US~0.0.1.0

rem Remove all apps except for Store
powershell "Get-AppXPackage | Where Name -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppXPackage"
powershell "sleep 5"
powershell "Get-AppXProvisionedPackage -online | Where DisplayName -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage –online"

rem Set Computer name
powershell "Rename-Computer -NewName VGATEST"

rem Finished
```

*Download and install Firefox silently, make it default browser and adjust settings to remove telemetry and other junk*

```
PowerShell "(New-Object System.Net.WebClient).DownloadFile('https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-latest&os=win64&lang=en-US','%TEMP%\ff.exe'); Start-Process %TEMP%\ff.exe /s -NoNewWindow -Wait; Remove-Item %TEMP%\ff.exe"

echo pref("general.config.filename", "firefox.cfg"); > "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\autoconfig.js"
echo pref("general.config.obscure_value", 0); >> "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\autoconfig.js"

echo lockPref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "ignore"); > "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.cfg"
echo lockPref("browser.messaging-system.whatsNewPanel.enabled", false); >> "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.cfg"
echo lockPref("datareporting.healthreport.uploadEnabled", false); >> "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.cfg"
echo lockPref("app.shield.optoutstudies.enabled", false); >> "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.cfg"
echo lockPref("extensions.pocket.enabled", false); >> "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.cfg"
echo lockPref("browser.toolbars.bookmarks.visibility", "never"); >> "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.cfg"

rem Looks complicated, but this seems to be the only thing that works, let me know if you know an alternative
Powershell "Start-Process -FilePath 'C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe' -ArgumentList '-setDefaultBrowser' ; Start-Sleep -s 3 ; Start-Process -FilePath 'C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe' -ArgumentList '-setDefaultBrowser' ; Start-Sleep -s 3 ; taskkill /im firefox.exe ; taskkill /im firefox.exe ; taskkill /f /im systemsettings.exe"
```

*User-specific (run after logging in as Administrator)*

```
rem Install AnyDesk
rem PowerShell "(New-Object System.Net.WebClient).DownloadFile('https://download.anydesk.com/AnyDesk-CM.exe', '%TEMP%\ad.exe')" && start /wait %TEMP%\ad.exe --remove-first --install "%ProgramFiles%\AnyDesk" --start-with-win --update-manually --create-shortcuts --create-desktop-icon && del %TEMP%\ad.exe

rem Delete TPU user and user profile
net user TPU /delete
powershell "Get-WmiObject Win32_UserProfile | where {$_.localpath -like '*TPU'} | Remove-WmiObject"

rem Disable Windows Game DVR and Game Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v AppCaptureEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v GameDVR_Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Game Mode
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\GameBar /v AutoGameModeEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\System\GameConfigStore /v GameDVR_FSEBehavior /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f

rem Disable "Fix apps that are blurry" popup
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v IgnorePerProcessSystemDPIToast /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Hide Search Box from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v SearchboxTaskbarMode /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Web Search Results
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v BingSearchEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer /v DisableSearchBoxSuggestions /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Block Search from using Location
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v AllowSearchToUseLocation /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Cortana
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v CortanaConsent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide People button from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\People /v PeopleBand /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide Cortana button
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowCortanaButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide Task View button
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowTaskViewButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable "Let's finish setting up your device" nag screen
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\UserProfileEngagement /v ScoobeSystemSettingEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Windows Explorer Start on This PC instead of Quick Access
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v LaunchTo /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable frequent/recent items in Explorer Quick Access
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer /v ShowFrequent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer /v ShowRecent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Windows Feedback
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Siuf\Rules /v NumberOfSIUFInPeriod /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Show My Computer on Desktop
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\NewStartPanel /v "{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}" /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Recycle Bin
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v NoRecycleFiles /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v ConfirmFileDelete /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Don't show Recycle Bin on Desktop
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\ClassicStartMenu /v "{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}" /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\NewStartPanel /v "{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}" /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Set 24 hour time format
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v iFirstDayOfWeek /t REG_SZ /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sShortDate /t REG_SZ /d "yyyy-MM-dd" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sShortTime /t REG_SZ /d "HH:mm" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sTimeFormat /t REG_SZ /d "HH:mm:ss" /f

rem Turn off Sticky Key when Shift is pressed 5 times
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Accessibility\StickyKeys" /v Flags /t REG_SZ /d "506" /f

rem Show file extensions in Explorer
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v HideFileExt /t  REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Show Hidden Files in Explorer
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v Hidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowSuperHidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Setup taskbar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarGlomming /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarGlomLevel /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarSmallIcons /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowTaskViewButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Windows 10 App Suggestions in Start
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v SubscribedContent-338388Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Always show more details in file copy dialog
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v EnthusiastMode /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Set "Do this for all current items" checkbox by default
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v ConfirmationCheckBoxDoForAll /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Expand left side tree of current folder on Explorer open
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v NavPaneExpandToCurrentFolder /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable "Let Windows manage my default printer"
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows /f /v LegacyDefaultPrinterMode /t REG_DWORD /d 1

rem Turn off Wallpaper
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Wallpapers /v BackgroundType /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v Wallpaper /t REG_SZ /d "" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v LastUpdated /t REG_DWORD /d 0xffffffff /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Colors" /v Background /t REG_SZ /d "45 125 154" /f

rem Remove 10 second startup delay for application restore
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Serialize /v StartupDelayInMSec /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Unpin everything from Taskbar
powershell "(New-Object -Com Shell.Application).NameSpace('shell:::{4234d49b-0245-4df3-b780-3893943456e1}').Items()| foreach { ($_).Verbs() | ?{$_.Name.Replace('&', '') -match 'Unpin from taskbar'} | %{$_.DoIt()}  }"

rem Remove secondary en-US keyboard that gets added when keyboard is set to DE with US region
reg delete "HKCU\Control Panel\International\User Profile\en-US" /v "0409:00000409" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Control Panel\International\User Profile System Backup\en-US" /v "0409:00000409" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Keyboard Layout\Preload" /v "2" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Keyboard Layout\Substitutes" /v "d0010409" /f

rem Remove desktop.ini files from Desktop
del /a C:\Users\Public\Desktop\desktop.ini
del /a C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\desktop.ini

rem Remove Edge from Desktop
del "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\Microsoft Edge.lnk"
```

*Permanently disable Windows Update*
Please note, once disabled, you can only restore MANUAL updates, the (default) automatic behavior is gone

```
rem Stop and delete Windows Update Medic Service (it re-enables Windows Update)
net stop WaasMedicSvc
takeown /f %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WaaSMedicSvc.dll
cacls %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WaaSMedicSvc.dll /e /p "Administrator":f
del %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WaaSMedicSvc.dll

rem Stop and disable Update Orchestrator Service
net stop UsoSvc
takeown /f %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\usosvc.dll
cacls %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\usosvc.dll /e /p "Administrator":f
ren %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\usosvc.dll usosvc.dll.disabled

rem Stop and disable Windows Update Service
net stop wuauserv
takeown /f %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\wuaueng.dll
cacls %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\wuaueng.dll /e /p "Administrator":f
ren %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\wuaueng.dll wuaueng.dll.disabled

rem Remove scheduled tasks
PowerShell "(New-Object System.Net.WebClient).DownloadFile('https://www.poweradmin.com/paexec/paexec.exe','%TEMP%\paexec.exe');
for /f "delims=" %f in ('dir /b %WINDIR%\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WaaSMedic') do %TEMP%\paexec -i -s schtasks /delete /f /tn "Microsoft\Windows\WaaSMedic\%f"
rmdir %WINDIR%\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WaaSMedic
copy NUL %WINDIR%\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WaaSMedic

for /f "delims=" %f in ('dir /b %WINDIR%\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\UpdateOrchestrator') do %TEMP%\paexec -i -s schtasks /delete /f /tn "Microsoft\Windows\UpdateOrchestrator\%f"
rmdir %WINDIR%\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\UpdateOrchestrator
copy NUL %WINDIR%\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\UpdateOrchestrator

for /f "delims=" %f in ('dir /b %WINDIR%\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate') do %TEMP%\paexec -i -s schtasks /delete /f /tn "Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\%f"
rmdir %WINDIR%\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate
copy NUL %WINDIR%\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate

del %TEMP%\paexec.exe
```

*Restore Windows Update (manual updates only)*

```
net stop wuauserv
ren %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\wuaueng.dll.disabled wuaueng.dll
net stop UsoSvc
ren %SYSTEMROOT%\System32\usosvc.dll.disabled usosvc.dll
```


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 14, 2016)

And  this only provides an improvement in benchmarks?

That's too bad


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> And  this only provides an improvement in benchmarks?
> 
> That's too bad


That's parts of what I'm using to get rid of all the Windows 10 junk.

Read the comments and pick what you want personally, could be useful for some people


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2016)

Is there a specific reason for UAC you dont just change EnableLUA to 0?


----------



## Frick (Dec 21, 2016)

Why disable Defender?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 21, 2016)

Frick said:


> Why disable Defender?


Useless junk, also creates background activity that messes with scores



Solaris17 said:


> Is there a specific reason for UAC you dont just change EnableLUA to 0?


From what I understand mine still runs IE in low integrity mode while yours completely turns off UAC. Yours is probably better, I'll evaluate on next rebench and update


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Useless junk, also creates background activity that messes with scores
> 
> 
> From what I understand mine still runs IE in low integrity mode while yours completely turns off UAC. Yours is probably better, I'll evaluate on next rebench and update



Cool just curious. Let us know.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 21, 2016)

You are missing a space in the app capture line.


Also, thanks. I deleted Cortana the hard way.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 21, 2016)

Steevo said:


> You are missing a space in the app capture line.



Fixed, it was in the wrong section anyway, belongs to user-specific


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 21, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> rem Show Hidden Devices in Device Manager setx DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES 1 -m


Windows 10 out of the box shows hidden devices in Device Manager.



Edit: Thank you for sharing the batch files. @W1zzard


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 6, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Fixed, it was in the wrong section anyway, belongs to user-specific



 I don't know if it's intended to do this or I'm having a separate issue but after trying these tweaks my windows defender is completely disabled and portions of my Malwarebytes are not working properly namely the real time protection elements.

  I don't know if this is just a coincidence , since I don't know that it directly relates to these tweaks , but I'm just going to restore from an image I have for just such a situation.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 6, 2017)

If only DWM could be turned off...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 6, 2017)

@W1zzard 

Why don't you create an app that can allow the user to just click and bench, then click and be back to normal?

Thanks for sharing thou


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 6, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> how do i set the time back to Non military time ??  jk
> 
> also, im assuming u live in Germany , huh W1ZZ, thank You for the tweak
> 
> do i need to leave the desktop.ini as "visible" or can i put them back to hidden?without changing all hidden folders/files back?




Hmm seems ive been doing most of this stuff since the XP days


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 6, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hmm seems ive been doing most of this stuff since the XP days


then answer his question


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 7, 2017)

What about reverting back?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 7, 2017)

Much thanks my recon may take a while though


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 7, 2017)

I bench pretty good and for the last couple years stopped bothering with tweaks. They don't seem to affect benches anymore. Some of the tweaks you linked are useful in general though so thanks for that.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 7, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> @W1zzard
> 
> Why don't you create an app that can allow the user to just click and bench, then click and be back to normal?
> 
> Thanks for sharing thou


These tweaks are for my VGA test system setup, not some kind of world record benching.

I just put them here so other people can find and use them, no plans to make any kind of app.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2017)

@W1zzard 
is there a way to undo these cahnges thru a comand? or is it a back up needed situation?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> @W1zzard
> is there a way to undo these cahnges thru a comand? or is it a back up needed situation?


I think they can all be undone with commands or through gui.

Don't just blindly run the script. Look at it, pick the items you want, leave out the other ones.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 7, 2017)

remove cortana doesnt seem to work in latest win 10? unless im doing it wrong ofc. it shows process completed, but cortucci is still there, running ,watching, learning my habits. i hate her


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> remove cortana doesnt seem to work in latest win 10? unless im doing it wrong ofc. it shows process completed, but cortucci is still there, running ,watching, learning my habits. i hate her


Gpedit.msc?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 7, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Gpedit.msc?



I can try, i was running the batch W1zz had in the OP

also, i seemed to be blocked out of Windows apps folder in c/program data/winapps  . i HATE being locked out of files o my OWN pc, when i am admin.


----------



## biffzinker (May 7, 2017)

The Regedit change W1zzard is using above works for me. Startisback++ used to be able to prevent Cortana background process from running now it's just "perform shell liposuction."


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 7, 2017)

i ran it and it seemed to work, but cortana is still running in taskmanager.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I can try, i was running the batch W1zz had in the OP
> 
> also, i seemed to be blocked out of Windows apps folder in c/program data/winapps  . i HATE being locked out of files o my OWN pc, when i am admin.



Try unlocker, you may need to run services.msc and force stop the cortana process altogether and disable it too.


----------



## biffzinker (May 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i ran it and it seemed to work, but cortana is still running in taskmanager.


Went away with a restart/reboot for me.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 7, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Went away with a restart/reboot for me.


Not me sadly. 3 restarts later, still she watches like Saurons eye


----------



## biffzinker (May 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Not me sadly. 3 restarts later, still she watches like Saurons eye


Maybe Cortana has big plans for you or your must be a more interesting subject to keep an eye on.


----------



## W1zzard (May 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i ran it and it seemed to work, but cortana is still running in taskmanager.


That's correct. I haven't found a way to get rid of the two Cortana processes. The registry key works because the Cortana Search Box in taskbar disappears (does the same as group policy, which can't get rid of the two processes either).



eidairaman1 said:


> Try unlocker, you may need to run services.msc and force stop the cortana process altogether and disable it too.


There is no service for Cortana


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2017)

Which one of these processes is Cortana?




 

All i did to get rid of Cortana was right click on it, same as all the start menu tiles.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2017)

I totally forgot, during my looking around last night on how to get rid of Cortana ,  I read that after the creators update if you remove her  entirely it breaks the search function.  So you cant open  start menu and start typing to find something etc.

I just renamed the install folder, now shes gone from taskbar


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2017)

10 is starting to sound like macrap.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2017)

i can tell you this, i am no longer able to shut down my PC with the start menu after removing Cortana, or interact in any way with it, its all shaded out.... oops! looks like its a good thing i Literally just made a back up yesterday.






I need to find out what was cortanas Folder name?? the one in program data /winapps . i changed the name and now my system is F@cked up


edit
I ended up getting it fixed with either sfc/scannow, or windows 10 repair. either way Cortucci is back, and watching me again


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 6, 2017)

Updated first post with a bunch of new, minor, tweaks


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2017)

I wonder how this would do with mining. Hmm it still allows normal remote desktop right?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 1, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I wonder how this would do with mining. Hmm it still allows normal remote desktop right?


Works ok for me but no improvement bar less issues possible.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2017)

Updated first post for FCU


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2018)

temporary storage for new version for spring creators update

Updated  for Windows 10 Spring Creators Update

Run in admin-rights cmd shell

```
rem ***** Make sure Store is not updating apps: Go to Store - Settings - "Update apps automatically": off, then go to "Downloads and updates" and cancel everything that's running ****

rem Turn off Windows Startup Recovery Screen
bcdedit /set {current} bootstatuspolicy ignoreallfailures
bcdedit /set {default} recoveryenabled no

rem Create new pagefile. (2nd line indented because wmic will eat a character when pasting)
wmic pagefileset delete
  wmic pagefileset create name=C:\pagefile.sys
  wmic pagefileset set InitialSize=16384,MaximumSize=16384

rem Enable Administrator account
net user Administrator /active:yes

rem Disable Error Reporting & Telemetry
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Error Reporting" /v Disabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Error Reporting" /v Disabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\DataCollection" /v AllowTelemetry /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable automatic TCG/Opal disk locking on supported SSD drives with PSID
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\EnhancedStorageDevices" /v TCGSecurityActivationDisabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Control Panel shows Large Icons
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v ForceClassicControlPanel /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable One Drive
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\OneDrive" /v DisableFileSyncNGSC /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
start /wait %SystemRoot%\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /uninstall
reg delete "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{018D5C66-4533-4307-9B53-224DE2ED1FE6}" /f
reg delete "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{018D5C66-4533-4307-9B53-224DE2ED1FE6}" /f
rd "%PROGRAMDATA%\Microsoft OneDrive" /Q /S
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f
takeown /F %SystemRoot%\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /A
icacls %SystemRoot%\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /grant Administrators:F /T
del %SystemRoot%\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe

rem Disable UAC
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" /v ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" /v PromptOnSecureDesktop /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Set Ethernet connection to private
powershell "Get-NetAdapter ethernet* | Set-NetConnectionProfile -NetworkCategory private"

rem Disable Windows Firewall for private network
reg add "HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Notifications\Settings\Windows.SystemToast.SecurityAndMaintenance" /v Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
netsh advfirewall set private state off

rem Disable Windows Defender
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableAntiSpyware /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableRoutinelyTakingAction /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg delete "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v SecurityHealth /f
powershell.exe -command "Get-ScheduledTask -TaskPath '\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Defender\' | Disable-ScheduledTask"

rem Disable "Consumer Features" (aka downloading apps from the internet automatically)
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent /v DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
del C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\DefaultLayouts.xml

rem Disable the "how to use Windows" contextual popups
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent" /v DisableSoftLanding /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Cortana
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Search" /v AllowCortana /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Windows Web Search
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Search" /v DisableWebSearch /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Windows Location in Search
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Search" /v AllowSearchToUseLocation /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Lock Screen
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Authentication\LogonUI\SessionData" /v AllowLockScreen /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Remove Logon Wallpaper
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System" /v DisableLogonBackgroundImage /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Hibernate
powercfg -h off

rem Turn off sleep mode
powercfg.exe -x -standby-timeout-ac 0

rem Set 4 hours screen blank timeout
powercfg.exe -x -monitor-timeout-ac 240

rem Disable System Restore and delete restore points
powershell disable-computerrestore c:
vssadmin delete shadows /all /quiet

rem Set Timezone
tzutil /s "W. Europe Standard Time"

rem Disable reboot on Bluescreen, and no dump
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl" /v CrashDumpEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl" /v LogEvent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl" /v SendAlert /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl" /v AutoReboot /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Don't allow Remote Assistance
reg add "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Remote Assistance" /v fAllowToGetHelp /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Enable Remote Desktop
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server" /v fDenyTSConnections /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Allow Remote Desktop without password
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa" /v LimitBlankPasswordUse /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Remove icons from This PC
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{B4BFCC3A-DB2C-424C-B029-7FE99A87C641}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{B4BFCC3A-DB2C-424C-B029-7FE99A87C641}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{f42ee2d3-909f-4907-8871-4c22fc0bf756}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{f42ee2d3-909f-4907-8871-4c22fc0bf756}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{7d83ee9b-2244-4e70-b1f5-5393042af1e4}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{7d83ee9b-2244-4e70-b1f5-5393042af1e4}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{a0c69a99-21c8-4671-8703-7934162fcf1d}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{a0c69a99-21c8-4671-8703-7934162fcf1d}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{0ddd015d-b06c-45d5-8c4c-f59713854639}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{0ddd015d-b06c-45d5-8c4c-f59713854639}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{35286a68-3c57-41a1-bbb1-0eae73d76c95}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{35286a68-3c57-41a1-bbb1-0eae73d76c95}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f

rem Disable Activity History
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System" /v PublishUserActivities /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System" /v EnableActivityFeed /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

Remove 3D Objects from Explorer
reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f
reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f

rem Disable Look for App in Store prompt when opening unknown file type
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer /v NoUseStoreOpenWith /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Windows Update
takeown /F %SystemRoot%\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\UpdateOrchestrator /A /R
icacls %SystemRoot%\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\UpdateOrchestrator /grant Administrators:F /T
powershell.exe -command "Get-ScheduledTask -TaskPath \Microsoft\Windows\UpdateOrchestrator\ | Disable-ScheduledTask"
powershell.exe -command "Get-ScheduledTask -TaskPath \Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\ | Disable-ScheduledTask"
sc config wuauserv start=disabled

rem Disable Windows Services
sc config trkwks start=disabled
sc config lfsvc start=disabled
sc config NcdAutoSetup start=disabled
sc config SEMgrSvc start=disabled
sc config Spooler start=disabled
sc config PcaSvc start=disabled
sc config SSDPSRV start=disabled
sc config TabletInputService start=disabled
sc config TokenBroker start=disabled

rem Remove useless Windows components
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-PrintToPDFServices-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Microsoft-Windows-Printing-XPSServices-Package
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WorkFolders-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:MediaPlayback
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WindowsMediaPlayer
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WCF-Services45
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:NetFx4-AdvSrvs
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WCF-TCP-PortSharing45
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:SmbDirect
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Microsoft-Windows-Printing-PrintToPDFServices-Package
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Microsoft-Windows-Client-EmbeddedExp-Package
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-InternetPrinting-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:FaxServicesClientPackage
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:MSRDC-Infrastructure
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Internet-Explorer-Optional-amd64

rem Remove all apps except for Store
powershell "Get-AppXPackage | Where Name -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppXPackage"
powershell "sleep 5"
powershell "Get-AppXProvisionedPackage -online | Where DisplayName -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage –online"
```

User-specific (run after logging in as Administrator)

```
rem Disable Windows Game DVR and Game Bar
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v AppCaptureEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v GameDVR_Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Game Mode
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\GameBar /v AllowAutoGameMode /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\System\GameConfigStore /v GameDVR_FSEBehavior /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f

rem Hide Search Box from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v SearchboxTaskbarMode /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Windows Search Online features
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v BingSearchEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v AllowSearchToUseLocation/t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v CortanaConsent/t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide People button from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\People /v PeopleBand /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Windows Explorer Start on This PC instead of Quick Access
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v LaunchTo /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable frequent/recent items in Explorer Quick Access
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer /v ShowFrequent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer /v ShowRecent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Show My Computer on Desktop
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\NewStartPanel /v "{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}" /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Recycle Bin
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v NoRecycleFiles /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v ConfirmFileDelete /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Don't show Recycle Bin on Desktop
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\ClassicStartMenu /v "{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}" /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\NewStartPanel /v "{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}" /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Set 24 hour time format
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v iFirstDayOfWeek /t REG_SZ /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sShortDate /t REG_SZ /d "yyyy-MM-dd" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sShortTime /t REG_SZ /d "HH:mm" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sTimeFormat /t REG_SZ /d "HH:mm:ss" /f

rem Turn off Sticky Key when Shift is pressed 5 times
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Accessibility\StickyKeys" /v Flags /t REG_SZ /d "506" /f

rem Show file extensions in Explorer
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v HideFileExt /t  REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Show Hidden Files in Explorer
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v Hidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowSuperHidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Setup taskbar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\ /v TaskbarGlomming /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\ /v TaskbarGlomLevel /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\ /v TaskbarSmallIcons /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowTaskViewButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Always shows more details in file copy dialog
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v EnthusiastMode /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Set "Do this for all current items" checkbox by default
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v ConfirmationCheckBoxDoForAll /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Expand left side tree of current folder on Explorer open
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v NavPaneExpandToCurrentFolder /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Turn off Wallpaper
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Wallpapers /v BackgroundType /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v Wallpaper /t REG_SZ /d "" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v LastUpdated /t REG_DWORD /d 0xffffffff /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Colors" /v Background /t REG_SZ /d "45 125 154" /f

rem Remove secondary en-US keyboard that gets added when keyboard is set to DE with US region
reg delete "HKCU\Control Panel\International\User Profile\en-US" /v "0409:00000409" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Control Panel\International\User Profile System Backup\en-US" /v "0409:00000409" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Keyboard Layout\Preload" /v "2" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Keyboard Layout\Substitutes" /v "d0010409" /f

rem Disabled warning for disabled Firewall
reg add "HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Notifications\Settings\Windows.SystemToast.SecurityAndMaintenance" /v Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Delete desktop.ini files on desktop
del /a "C:\Users\Public\Desktop\desktop.ini"
del /a "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\desktop.ini"
del /a "%USERPROFILE%\Desktop\Microsoft Edge.lnk"
```


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2018)

Updated first post, section disabling Windows Update


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Wow, I can't believe I just now run across this.  Almost everything I do to tweak Windows 10 are in these scripts!


----------



## FYFI13 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks for updating it


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks very much for the share   Appreciate the hard work you do for all the reviews you have to do!!

I'd just like to ask one really dumb question..  If the second bunch of commands are for the User side of things, what's the first section for?   (Apologises, I think I might need some more coffee.....)


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 22, 2018)

phill said:


> I'd just like to ask one really dumb question.. If the second bunch of commands are for the User side of things, what's the first section for?  (Apologises, I think I might need some more coffee.....)


When you install Windows, it will create a user for you. You run the first set of commands using that user.

After reboot you log out and log in as Administrator (which gets enabled by the first script), then run the second set of commands and delete the first user so you only use Administrator on the new installation

I strongly recommend you don't just paste everything but read through. Everything is commented so you know what it does, then pick the ones that seem useful to you


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> When you install Windows, it will create a user for you. You run the first set of commands using that user.
> 
> After reboot you log out and log in as Administrator (which gets enabled by the first script), then run the second set of commands and delete the first user so you only use Administrator on the new installation
> 
> I strongly recommend you don't just paste everything but read through. Everything is commented so you know what it does, then pick the ones that seem useful to you



Just as a thought then, if you are running the machine as the only user, then you would only need to run anything from the first set of instructions??  I only ever install/run in Windows as Admin..  If I feel the need to I could lock down my daughters and girl friends PC but think that might be over the top 
But thank you very much for the clarification!!


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 22, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Updated  for Windows 10 Fall Creators Update
> 
> Goldmine tips <snap>
> 
> [/code]



Thank you, very much appreciated.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 22, 2018)

phill said:


> I only ever install/run in Windows as Admin


you can't install windows 10 as admin. it forces you to create a user. and the first set of instructions does way more than just enable the admin account.

think of it as a cleanup before the admin account gets initialized, so a lot of junk wont even make it into that account


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2018)

I'd love to know what the heck I've been doing all this time then!!    I've not signed in per say, I've just got an account with no password set..  Would setting up an account properly actually benefit me??


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 9, 2018)

yo @W1zzard  I was just curious if Nvidia had any hidden folders, so I used your "
rem Show Hidden Files in Explorer
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v Hidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowSuperHidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f"


how do I have to hide files back? lol i should have just stayed on the not caring side of things.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 9, 2018)

i think use /d 0 instead of /d 1 on both commands


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 11, 2018)

Control panel then file explorer. Check or uncheck show hidden files and protect system files.


----------



## bailtree (Nov 15, 2018)

This is amazing!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2018)

Archived Windows 10 Fall Creators Update, latest version for October 2018 Update is in first post

Run in admin-rights cmd shell

```
rem Turn off Windows Startup Recovery Screen
bcdedit /set {current} bootstatuspolicy ignoreallfailures
bcdedit /set {default} recoveryenabled no

rem Create new pagefile. (2nd line indented because wmic will eat a character when pasting)
wmic pagefileset delete
  wmic pagefileset create name=C:\pagefile.sys
  wmic pagefileset set InitialSize=16384,MaximumSize=16384

rem Enable Administrator account
net user Administrator /active:yes

rem Disable Error Reporting
reg add "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Error Reporting" /v Disabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable HomeGroup
sc config HomegroupListener start=disabled
sc config HomegroupProvider start=disabled

rem Disable Computer Browser Service
sc config Browser start=disabled

rem Disable automatic TCG/Opal disk locking on supported SSD drives with PSID
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\EnhancedStorageDevices" /v TCGSecurityActivationDisabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Control Panel shows Large Icons
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v ForceClassicControlPanel /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable One Drive
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\OneDrive" /v DisableFileSyncNGSC /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
start /wait %SystemRoot%\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /uninstall
reg delete "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{018D5C66-4533-4307-9B53-224DE2ED1FE6}" /f
reg delete "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{018D5C66-4533-4307-9B53-224DE2ED1FE6}" /f
rd "%PROGRAMDATA%\Microsoft OneDrive" /Q /S
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f

rem Disable UAC
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" /v ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" /v PromptOnSecureDesktop /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Set Ethernet connection to private
powershell Set-NetConnectionProfile -InterfaceAlias Ethernet -NetworkCategory private

rem Disable Windows Firewall for private network
netsh advfirewall set private state off

rem Disable Windows Defender
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableAntiSpyware /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableRoutinelyTakingAction /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg delete "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v SecurityHealth /f

rem Disable "Consumer Features" (aka downloading apps from the internet automatically)
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent /v DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable the "how to use Windows" contextual popups
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent" /v DisableSoftLanding /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Cortana
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Search" /v AllowCortana /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Windows Web Search
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Search" /v DisableWebSearch /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Windows Location in Search
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Search" /v AllowSearchToUseLocation /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Lock Screen
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Authentication\LogonUI\SessionData" /v AllowLockScreen /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Remove Logon Wallpaper
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System" /v DisableLogonBackgroundImage /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Hibernate
powercfg -h off

rem Turn off sleep mode
powercfg.exe -x -standby-timeout-ac 0

rem Set 4 hours screen blank timeout
powercfg.exe -x -monitor-timeout-ac 240

rem Disable System Restore and delete restore points
powershell disable-computerrestore c:
vssadmin delete shadows /all /quiet

rem Set Timezone
tzutil /s "W. Europe Standard Time"

rem Disable reboot on Bluescreen, and no dump
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl" /v CrashDumpEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl" /v LogEvent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl" /v SendAlert /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl" /v AutoReboot /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Don't allow Remote Assistance
reg add "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Remote Assistance" /v fAllowToGetHelp /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Enable Remote Desktop
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server" /v fDenyTSConnections /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Allow Remote Desktop without password
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa" /v LimitBlankPasswordUse /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Remove icons from This PC
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{B4BFCC3A-DB2C-424C-B029-7FE99A87C641}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{B4BFCC3A-DB2C-424C-B029-7FE99A87C641}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{f42ee2d3-909f-4907-8871-4c22fc0bf756}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{f42ee2d3-909f-4907-8871-4c22fc0bf756}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{7d83ee9b-2244-4e70-b1f5-5393042af1e4}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{7d83ee9b-2244-4e70-b1f5-5393042af1e4}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{a0c69a99-21c8-4671-8703-7934162fcf1d}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{a0c69a99-21c8-4671-8703-7934162fcf1d}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{0ddd015d-b06c-45d5-8c4c-f59713854639}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{0ddd015d-b06c-45d5-8c4c-f59713854639}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{35286a68-3c57-41a1-bbb1-0eae73d76c95}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{35286a68-3c57-41a1-bbb1-0eae73d76c95}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f

Remove 3D Objects from Explorer
reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f
reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f

rem Disable Look for App in Store prompt when opening unknown file type
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer /v NoUseStoreOpenWith /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Enable Windows Update (written here for reference how to re-enable)
net stop wuauserv 
reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /f 

rem Disable Windows Update
net stop wuauserv 
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v WUServer /t REG_SZ /d "http://localhost" /f 
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v WUStatusServer /t REG_SZ /d "http://localhost" /f 
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v DoNotConnectToWindowsUpdateInternetLocations /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f 
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU /v UseWUServer /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f 

rem Remove useless Windows components
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-PrintToPDFServices-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-XPSServices-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Xps-Foundation-Xps-Viewer
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WorkFolders-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WindowsMediaPlayer
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-InternetPrinting-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:FaxServicesClientPackage
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:MSRDC-Infrastructure
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Internet-Explorer-Optional-amd64

rem Remove all apps except for Store
powershell "Get-AppXPackage | Where Name -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppXPackage"
powershell "sleep 5"
powershell "Get-AppXProvisionedPackage -online | Where DisplayName -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage –online"
```

User-specific (run after logging in as Administrator)

```
rem Disable Windows Game DVR and Game Bar
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v AppCaptureEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v GameDVR_Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Game Mode
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\GameBar /v AllowAutoGameMode /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\System\GameConfigStore /v GameDVR_FSEBehavior /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f

rem Hide Search Box from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v SearchboxTaskbarMode /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide People button from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\People /v PeopleBand /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Windows Explorer Start on This PC instead of Quick Access
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v LaunchTo /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable frequent/recent items in Explorer Quick Access
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer /v ShowFrequent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer /v ShowRecent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Show My Computer on Desktop
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\NewStartPanel /v "{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}" /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Recycle Bin
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v NoRecycleFiles /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v ConfirmFileDelete /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Don't show Recycle Bin on Desktop
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\ClassicStartMenu /v "{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}" /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\NewStartPanel /v "{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}" /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Set 24 hour time format
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v iFirstDayOfWeek /t REG_SZ /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sShortDate /t REG_SZ /d "yyyy-MM-dd" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sShortTime /t REG_SZ /d "HH:mm" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sTimeFormat /t REG_SZ /d "HH:mm:ss" /f

rem Turn off Sticky Key when Shift is pressed 5 times
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Accessibility\StickyKeys" /v Flags /t REG_SZ /d "506" /f

rem Show file extensions in Explorer
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v HideFileExt /t  REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Show Hidden Files in Explorer
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v Hidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowSuperHidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Setup taskbar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\ /v TaskbarGlomming /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\ /v TaskbarGlomLevel /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\ /v TaskbarSmallIcons /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowTaskViewButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Always shows more details in file copy dialog
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v EnthusiastMode /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Set "Do this for all current items" checkbox by default
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v ConfirmationCheckBoxDoForAll /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Expand left side tree of current folder on Explorer open
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v NavPaneExpandToCurrentFolder /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Turn off Wallpaper
reg add HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Wallpapers /v BackgroundType /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v Wallpaper /t REG_SZ /d "" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v LastUpdated /t REG_DWORD /d 0xffffffff /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Colors" /v Background /t REG_SZ /d "45 125 154" /f

rem Remove secondary en-US keyboard that gets added when keyboard is set to DE with US region
reg delete "HKCU\Control Panel\International\User Profile\en-US" /v "0409:00000409" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Control Panel\International\User Profile System Backup\en-US" /v "0409:00000409" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Keyboard Layout\Preload" /v "2" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Keyboard Layout\Substitutes" /v "d0010409" /f
```


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 7, 2019)

First post updated with script to remove a bunch of useless optional components from this page:


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 7, 2019)

does setting page file to "
rem Create new pagefile. (2nd line indented because wmic will eat a character when pasting)
wmic pagefileset delete
  wmic pagefileset create name=C:\pagefile.sys
  wmic pagefileset set InitialSize=16384,MaximumSize=16384"

really help? or just leave it default? i trust @W1zzard i just am skeptical it actually helps for gaming much...


----------



## Readlight (Jan 7, 2019)

one drive and defender is the first to delete.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 7, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> does setting page file to "
> rem Create new pagefile. (2nd line indented because wmic will eat a character when pasting)
> wmic pagefileset delete
> wmic pagefileset create name=C:\pagefile.sys
> ...



It doesn't really do much... minor bench score increases can be registered tho. Also, pagefile is useful for regular gaming, keep it on. Resetting it only serves the purpose of having a 'clean' test bed.

I never managed to push my rig into the top-end of single card GTX 1080's on 3DMark Firestrike Extreme, but now I made it  Gained about 350 points with selective tweaks.

EDIT: misread you, post adapted.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 7, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> does setting page file to "
> rem Create new pagefile. (2nd line indented because wmic will eat a character when pasting)
> wmic pagefileset delete
> wmic pagefileset create name=C:\pagefile.sys
> ...


It doesn't do much, especially when your pagefile is mostly empty, which it usually is.

I just picked a fixed size value to detect possible issues with new games, apps or benchmarks, so they actually throw an out of memory error instead of just filling up my C: drive


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 9, 2019)

A much simpler way to do all this tweaking and disabling of Win 10 junk, Configurable per option, *ALL REVERSIBLE*, using a friendly UI with details:

1) Winaero Tweaker: https://winaero.com/comment.php?comment.news.1836




(And actually, so much more than just disabling some junk for benchmarking)

2) O&O Shutup: https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10






But of course, with any kind of tweaking, some care is needed as some of the more extreme options might result in the system not being able to run certain applications or even completely breaking windows (under weird combinations of disabled stuff).

What these programs do is alter registry settings exactly like the OP (for the most part), but some options actually download and install "legacy" versions of certain programs (so Windows 7 version running on Windows 10)


----------



## FYFI13 (Feb 9, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> A much simpler way to do all this tweaking and disabling of Win 10 junk


For a single machine/use - perhaps that's easier, although app is extremely outdated. And for us, who do this pretty much on daily basis is a lot handier to run few scripts and have it all done in two clicks.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 9, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> A much simpler way to do all this tweaking and disabling of Win 10 junk, Configurable per option, *ALL REVERSIBLE*, using a friendly UI with details:


Clicking all those options in a friendly UI takes too much time, at least for my use case, and I prefer to run exactly what I want (and know what the option really does)

Many of my changes are not included in those progs anyway


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 9, 2019)

FYFI13 said:


> although app is extremely outdated


I think you missed update links:

https://winaero.com/blog/winaero-tweaker-0-12-1-is-out-with-fixes-and-a-couple-of-new-features/


			
				Winaero Tweaker said:
			
		

> with adjustments made for Windows 10 version 1809.
> ...
> posted October 24, 2018


That is not "outdated" at all.



			
				O&O Shutup said:
			
		

> Released on: 01/30/2019


The other one is actually just 10 days old.



W1zzard said:


> takes too much time, at least for my use case, and I prefer to run exactly what I want


Indeed, for reviewers that need to install and run windows on many PC's and configuration, your method is obviously more efficient.

However for personal use when one person wants to tweak individual stuff for personal use cases, having an UI is more comfortable.


W1zzard said:


> Many of my changes are not included in those progs anyway



Maybe get in contact with *Sergey* so he includes your know-how in the tool ? I think that's how most of the features appeared in time, since it was first launched during Windows Vista - By feedback.


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2019)

Some small additions:

- Added command to automatically download and install Firefox
- Disable Windows Lock Screen (the one with the daily changing wallpaper photo)
- Disable "Fix apps that are blurry" popup


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2019)

Updated for Windows 10 (1903) May 2019 Update

Run in admin-rights cmd shell. Update everything in Windows 10 and Windows Store first.

```
rem Download and install Firefox silently (copy and paste into cmd, without leading rem)
rem PowerShell "(New-Object System.Net.WebClient).DownloadFile('https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-latest&os=win64&lang=en-US','%TEMP%\ff.exe'); Start-Process %TEMP%\ff.exe /s -NoNewWindow -Wait; Remove-Item %TEMP%\ff.exe"

rem Turn off Windows Startup Recovery Screen
bcdedit /set {current} bootstatuspolicy ignoreallfailures
bcdedit /set {default} recoveryenabled no

rem Create new pagefile. (2nd line indented because wmic will eat a character when pasting)
wmic pagefileset delete
  wmic pagefileset create name=C:\pagefile.sys
  wmic pagefileset set InitialSize=16384,MaximumSize=16384

rem Enable Administrator account
net user Administrator /active:yes

rem Disable Error Reporting
reg add "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Error Reporting" /v Disabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable automatic TCG/Opal disk locking on supported SSD drives with PSID
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\EnhancedStorageDevices /v TCGSecurityActivationDisabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Control Panel shows Large Icons
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v ForceClassicControlPanel /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable UAC
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v PromptOnSecureDesktop /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable automatic installation of printers and other networked devices
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\NcdAutoSetup\Private /v AutoSetup /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Set Ethernet connection to private
powershell Set-NetConnectionProfile -InterfaceAlias Ethernet* -NetworkCategory private

rem Disable Warnings due to Firewall / Defender being disabled
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Notifications\Settings\Windows.SystemToast.SecurityAndMaintenance /v Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Windows Firewall for private network
netsh advfirewall set private state off

rem Disable Windows Defender
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Spynet" /v SpyNetReporting /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Spynet" /v SubmitSamplesConsent /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableAntiSpyware /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Real-Time Protection" /v DisableRealtimeMonitoring /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer" /v SmartScreenEnabled /t REG_SZ /d "Off" /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableRoutinelyTakingAction /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg delete HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v SecurityHealth /f

rem Disable "Consumer Features" (aka downloading apps from the internet automatically)
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent /v DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable the "how to use Windows" contextual popups
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent /v DisableSoftLanding /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Lock Screen
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Personalization /v NoLockScreen /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Remove Logon Wallpaper
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System /v DisableLogonBackgroundImage /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable One Drive
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\OneDrive /v DisableFileSyncNGSC /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
start /wait %SystemRoot%\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /uninstall
rd "%PROGRAMDATA%\Microsoft OneDrive" /Q /S
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg delete HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Disable Hibernate
powercfg -h off

rem Turn off sleep mode
powercfg.exe -x -standby-timeout-ac 0

rem Set 4 hours screen blank timeout
powercfg.exe -x -monitor-timeout-ac 240

rem Disable System Restore and delete restore points
powershell disable-computerrestore c:
vssadmin delete shadows /all /quiet

rem Set Timezone
tzutil /s "W. Europe Standard Time"

rem Disable reboot on Bluescreen, and no dump
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v CrashDumpEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v LogEvent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v SendAlert /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v AutoReboot /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Don't allow Remote Assistance
reg add "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Remote Assistance" /v fAllowToGetHelp /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Enable Remote Desktop
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server" /v fDenyTSConnections /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Allow Remote Desktop without password
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa /v LimitBlankPasswordUse /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Remove icons from This PC
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{B4BFCC3A-DB2C-424C-B029-7FE99A87C641}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{B4BFCC3A-DB2C-424C-B029-7FE99A87C641}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{f42ee2d3-909f-4907-8871-4c22fc0bf756}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{f42ee2d3-909f-4907-8871-4c22fc0bf756}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{7d83ee9b-2244-4e70-b1f5-5393042af1e4}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{7d83ee9b-2244-4e70-b1f5-5393042af1e4}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{a0c69a99-21c8-4671-8703-7934162fcf1d}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{a0c69a99-21c8-4671-8703-7934162fcf1d}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{0ddd015d-b06c-45d5-8c4c-f59713854639}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{0ddd015d-b06c-45d5-8c4c-f59713854639}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{35286a68-3c57-41a1-bbb1-0eae73d76c95}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{35286a68-3c57-41a1-bbb1-0eae73d76c95}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f

rem Remove 3D Objects from Explorer
reg delete HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f
reg delete HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f

rem Remove all Pinned Items from Start Menu (for new users only)
echo ^<LayoutModificationTemplate xmlns:defaultlayout="http://schemas.microsoft.com/Start/2014/FullDefaultLayout" xmlns:start="http://schemas.microsoft.com/Start/2014/StartLayout" Version="1" xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/Start/2014/LayoutModification"^>^<LayoutOptions StartTileGroupCellWidth="6" /^>^<DefaultLayoutOverride^>^<StartLayoutCollection^>^<defaultlayout:StartLayout GroupCellWidth="6"^>^</defaultlayout:StartLayout^>^</StartLayoutCollection^>^</DefaultLayoutOverride^>^</LayoutModificationTemplate^> > C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\LayoutModification.xml

rem Disable Edge Browser preload on startup. We'll never use it anyway, saves memory and startup time
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\MicrosoftEdge\Main /v AllowPrelaunch /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Do not start Edge on first-login after user created
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v SubscribedContent-310093Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Disable Look for App in Store prompt when opening unknown file type
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer /v NoUseStoreOpenWith /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Enable Windows Update (written here for reference how to re-enable)
net stop wuauserv
reg delete HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /f

rem Disable Windows Update
net stop wuauserv
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v WUServer /t REG_SZ /d "http://localhost" /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v WUStatusServer /t REG_SZ /d "http://localhost" /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v DoNotConnectToWindowsUpdateInternetLocations /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU /v UseWUServer /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Make sure junk apps like Candy Crush don't get installed when we login first time with our Administrator account
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v PreInstalledAppsEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v OemPreInstalledAppsEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Remove useless Windows components
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-PrintToPDFServices-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-XPSServices-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WorkFolders-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WindowsMediaPlayer
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-InternetPrinting-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:FaxServicesClientPackage
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:MSRDC-Infrastructure
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Internet-Explorer-Optional-amd64
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:SmbDirect
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:MediaPlayback
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WCF-TCP-PortSharing45
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WCF-Services45

rem Remove useless optional features
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:App.Support.QuickAssist~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:OneCoreUAP.OneSync~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:MathRecognizer~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Hello.Face.18330~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:OpenSSH.Client~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Media.WindowsMediaPlayer~~~~0.0.12.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Browser.InternetExplorer~~~~0.0.11.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.Speech~~~en-US~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.OCR~~~en-US~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.Handwriting~~~en-US~0.0.1.0

rem Remove all apps except for Store
powershell "Get-AppXPackage | Where Name -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppXPackage"
powershell "sleep 5"
powershell "Get-AppXProvisionedPackage -online | Where DisplayName -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage –online"

rem Set Computer name
powershell "Rename-Computer -NewName VGATEST"

rem Finished
```

User-specific (run after logging in as Administrator)

```
rem Delete TPU user and user profile
net user TPU /delete
powershell "Get-WmiObject Win32_UserProfile | where {$_.localpath -like '*TPU'} | Remove-WmiObject"

rem Disable Windows Game DVR and Game Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v AppCaptureEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v GameDVR_Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Game Mode
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\GameBar /v AutoGameModeEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\System\GameConfigStore /v GameDVR_FSEBehavior /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f

rem Disable "Fix apps that are blurry" popup
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v IgnorePerProcessSystemDPIToast /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Hide Search Box from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v SearchboxTaskbarMode /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Web Search Results
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v BingSearchEnable /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Block Search from using Location
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v AllowSearchToUseLocation /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Cortana
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v CortanaConsent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide People button from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\People /v PeopleBand /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide Cortana button
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowCortanaButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide Task View button
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowTaskViewButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Windows Explorer Start on This PC instead of Quick Access
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v LaunchTo /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable frequent/recent items in Explorer Quick Access
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer /v ShowFrequent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer /v ShowRecent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Show My Computer on Desktop
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\NewStartPanel /v "{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}" /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Recycle Bin
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v NoRecycleFiles /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v ConfirmFileDelete /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Don't show Recycle Bin on Desktop
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\ClassicStartMenu /v "{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}" /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\NewStartPanel /v "{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}" /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Set 24 hour time format
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v iFirstDayOfWeek /t REG_SZ /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sShortDate /t REG_SZ /d "yyyy-MM-dd" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sShortTime /t REG_SZ /d "HH:mm" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sTimeFormat /t REG_SZ /d "HH:mm:ss" /f

rem Turn off Sticky Key when Shift is pressed 5 times
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Accessibility\StickyKeys" /v Flags /t REG_SZ /d "506" /f

rem Show file extensions in Explorer
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v HideFileExt /t  REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Show Hidden Files in Explorer
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v Hidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowSuperHidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Setup taskbar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarGlomming /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarGlomLevel /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarSmallIcons /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowTaskViewButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Windows 10 App Suggestions in Start
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v SubscribedContent-338388Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Always shows more details in file copy dialog
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v EnthusiastMode /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Set "Do this for all current items" checkbox by default
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v ConfirmationCheckBoxDoForAll /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Expand left side tree of current folder on Explorer open
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v NavPaneExpandToCurrentFolder /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Turn off Wallpaper
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Wallpapers /v BackgroundType /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v Wallpaper /t REG_SZ /d "" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v LastUpdated /t REG_DWORD /d 0xffffffff /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Colors" /v Background /t REG_SZ /d "45 125 154" /f

rem Unpin everything from Taskbar
powershell "(New-Object -Com Shell.Application).NameSpace('shell:::{4234d49b-0245-4df3-b780-3893943456e1}').Items()| foreach { ($_).Verbs() | ?{$_.Name.Replace('&', '') -match 'Unpin from taskbar'} | %{$_.DoIt()}  }"

rem Remove secondary en-US keyboard that gets added when keyboard is set to DE with US region
reg delete "HKCU\Control Panel\International\User Profile\en-US" /v "0409:00000409" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Control Panel\International\User Profile System Backup\en-US" /v "0409:00000409" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Keyboard Layout\Preload" /v "2" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Keyboard Layout\Substitutes" /v "d0010409" /f

rem Remove desktop.ini files from Desktop
del /a C:\Users\Public\Desktop\desktop.ini
del /a C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\desktop.ini
```


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 13, 2019)

thank you wizz, love this


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2019)

and finished.. scripts in first post updated for 1903


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 14, 2019)

I'd be able to provide a lot of help and feedback here, and I will one day, but I'm kinda busy and I'm still on 1607 where most of the tweaks/hacks/legacywin32 still work, and not planning moving to LTSC yet, I was about to get a new PC but that plan changed. I did most of this myself where I used also hard-hacks and many custom tweaks I figured myself that not a lot of people would want to use and may not even work on other versions/editions, trying to build a guide takes quite a bit more time to do right, I appreciate that there's others out there who are keeping this up to date, once Win10 progresses more and more stuff stops working, more Win7 users will be forced to upgrade, there's going to be more demand for some kind of reversal or other measures to bring back a proper GUI.

Because this what Win10 is doing to workflow is an interruption, it's not a natural progression, this is all forced and unnecessary, when I want to search for files I want to search for files on my computer, I don't want to search for my friends online post from 10 days ago on some social site, when I want to do something important when I'm programming, video editing, transcoding, data archiving, maintaining the PC, I don't need cortana to tell me that I forgot to turn on the washing machine, it has nothing to do with efficiency of work, has nothing to do with multitasking, it's a total annoyance and offtopic.


----------



## oobymach (Sep 27, 2019)

Do this, copied from another site.


> 1, Hit start menu and type "Defender", it should bring up "Windows Defender settings" entry, so open it.
> 
> 2, Another juicy part - if you use another AV software, like for example in my case - ESET, then you would naturally assume everything Defender related is disabled, and you would be wrong. If you use Defender, you will be brought to the Windows Defender Security Center straight away, but if you don't, you will end up on a Settings page saying that Windows Defender is not available because it's turned off. Click "Turn on Windows Defender Antivirus" - don't worry, your AV software will disable it again straight away.
> 
> ...



Then download shutup10 and run it, enable all the tweaks (one kills windows defender). Reboot and enjoy. 

Also windows updates will undo these settings afaik.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2019)

tested with november update, no changes necessary


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 10, 2020)

Updated:
- Added note to disable Windows Defender "Tamper Protection" before running the script
- Fixed "disable Start menu Bing search" entry


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 10, 2020)

@W1zzard you may take a look at blackbird utility for ideas what can be disabled to reduce background processes workload variance. Blackbird does all that to disable all instances of "phone home" behavior. Too bad it's not open source, but it is in the process of becoming open.






						Documentation - Get Blackbird
					

Windows privacy issues and how Blackbird deals with them




					www.getblackbird.net


----------



## W1zzard (May 28, 2020)

Windows 10 (2004) May 2020 Update

Run in admin-rights cmd shell.
Update everything in Windows 10 and Windows Store first, and disable Defender "Tamper protection" via Settings App

```
rem Download and install Firefox silently (copy and paste into cmd, without leading rem)
rem PowerShell "(New-Object System.Net.WebClient).DownloadFile('https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-latest&os=win64&lang=en-US','%TEMP%\ff.exe'); Start-Process %TEMP%\ff.exe /s -NoNewWindow -Wait; Remove-Item %TEMP%\ff.exe"

rem Turn off Windows Startup Recovery Screen
bcdedit /set {current} bootstatuspolicy ignoreallfailures
bcdedit /set {default} recoveryenabled no

rem Create new pagefile. (2nd line indented because wmic will eat a character when pasting)
wmic pagefileset delete
  wmic pagefileset create name=C:\pagefile.sys
  wmic pagefileset set InitialSize=16384,MaximumSize=16384

rem Enable Administrator account
net user Administrator /active:yes

rem Disable Error Reporting
reg add "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Error Reporting" /v Disabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable automatic TCG/Opal disk locking on supported SSD drives with PSID
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\EnhancedStorageDevices /v TCGSecurityActivationDisabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Control Panel shows Large Icons
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v ForceClassicControlPanel /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable UAC
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v PromptOnSecureDesktop /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable automatic installation of printers and other networked devices
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\NcdAutoSetup\Private /v AutoSetup /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Set Ethernet connection to private
powershell Set-NetConnectionProfile -InterfaceAlias Ethernet* -NetworkCategory private

rem Disable Warnings due to Firewall / Defender being disabled
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Notifications\Settings\Windows.SystemToast.SecurityAndMaintenance /v Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows Defender Security Center\Notifications" /v DisableNotifications /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Windows Firewall for private network
netsh advfirewall set private state off

rem Disable Windows Defender. For this to work you have to manually disable "Tamper protection"
powershell "if ((Get-ItemProperty -Path 'HKLM:SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Features').TamperProtection -ne 4) { exit 0; } ; Write-Output 'Windows Defender can not be disabled, Tamper Protection is still active' '' 'Disable Tamper Protection manually, then press OK' | msg /w *"
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Spynet" /v SpyNetReporting /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Spynet" /v SubmitSamplesConsent /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableAntiSpyware /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Real-Time Protection" /v DisableRealtimeMonitoring /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer" /v SmartScreenEnabled /t REG_SZ /d "Off" /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableRoutinelyTakingAction /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg delete HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v SecurityHealth /f

rem Disable "Consumer Features" (aka downloading apps from the internet automatically)
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent /v DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable the "how to use Windows" contextual popups
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent /v DisableSoftLanding /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Lock Screen
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Personalization /v NoLockScreen /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Remove Logon Wallpaper
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System /v DisableLogonBackgroundImage /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable One Drive
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\OneDrive /v DisableFileSyncNGSC /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
start /wait %SystemRoot%\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /uninstall
rd "%PROGRAMDATA%\Microsoft OneDrive" /Q /S
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg delete HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Disable Hibernate
powercfg -h off

rem Turn off sleep mode
powercfg.exe -x -standby-timeout-ac 0

rem Set 4 hours screen blank timeout
powercfg.exe -x -monitor-timeout-ac 240

rem Disable System Restore and delete restore points
powershell disable-computerrestore c:
vssadmin delete shadows /all /quiet

rem Set Timezone
tzutil /s "W. Europe Standard Time"

rem Disable reboot on Bluescreen, and no dump
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v CrashDumpEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v LogEvent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v SendAlert /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v AutoReboot /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Don't allow Remote Assistance
reg add "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Remote Assistance" /v fAllowToGetHelp /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Enable Remote Desktop
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server" /v fDenyTSConnections /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Allow Remote Desktop without password
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa /v LimitBlankPasswordUse /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Remove icons from This PC
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{B4BFCC3A-DB2C-424C-B029-7FE99A87C641}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{B4BFCC3A-DB2C-424C-B029-7FE99A87C641}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{f42ee2d3-909f-4907-8871-4c22fc0bf756}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{f42ee2d3-909f-4907-8871-4c22fc0bf756}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{7d83ee9b-2244-4e70-b1f5-5393042af1e4}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{7d83ee9b-2244-4e70-b1f5-5393042af1e4}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{a0c69a99-21c8-4671-8703-7934162fcf1d}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{a0c69a99-21c8-4671-8703-7934162fcf1d}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{0ddd015d-b06c-45d5-8c4c-f59713854639}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{0ddd015d-b06c-45d5-8c4c-f59713854639}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{35286a68-3c57-41a1-bbb1-0eae73d76c95}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{35286a68-3c57-41a1-bbb1-0eae73d76c95}\PropertyBag /v ThisPCPolicy /t REG_SZ /d Hide /f

rem Remove 3D Objects from Explorer
reg delete HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f
reg delete HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f

rem Remove all Pinned Items from Start Menu (for new users only)
echo ^<LayoutModificationTemplate xmlns:defaultlayout="http://schemas.microsoft.com/Start/2014/FullDefaultLayout" xmlns:start="http://schemas.microsoft.com/Start/2014/StartLayout" Version="1" xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/Start/2014/LayoutModification"^>^<LayoutOptions StartTileGroupCellWidth="6" /^>^<DefaultLayoutOverride^>^<StartLayoutCollection^>^<defaultlayout:StartLayout GroupCellWidth="6"^>^</defaultlayout:StartLayout^>^</StartLayoutCollection^>^</DefaultLayoutOverride^>^</LayoutModificationTemplate^> > C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\LayoutModification.xml

rem Disable Edge Browser preload on startup. We'll never use it anyway, saves memory and startup time
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\MicrosoftEdge\Main /v AllowPrelaunch /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Do not start Edge on first-login after user created
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v SubscribedContent-310093Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Disable Look for App in Store prompt when opening unknown file type
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer /v NoUseStoreOpenWith /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Windows Program Compatibility Assistant
reg add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\AppCompat /v DisablePCA /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Enable Windows Update (written here for reference how to re-enable)
net stop wuauserv
reg delete HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /f

rem Disable Windows Update
net stop wuauserv
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v WUServer /t REG_SZ /d "http://localhost" /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v WUStatusServer /t REG_SZ /d "http://localhost" /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v DoNotConnectToWindowsUpdateInternetLocations /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU /v UseWUServer /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Make sure junk apps like Candy Crush don't get installed when we login first time with our Administrator account
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v PreInstalledAppsEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v OemPreInstalledAppsEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Remove useless Windows components
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-PrintToPDFServices-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-XPSServices-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WorkFolders-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-InternetPrinting-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:MSRDC-Infrastructure
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:SmbDirect
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:MediaPlayback
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WCF-TCP-PortSharing45
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WCF-Services45
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WindowsMediaPlayer

rem Remove useless optional features
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:App.Support.QuickAssist~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:MathRecognizer~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:OpenSSH.Client~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Media.WindowsMediaPlayer~~~~0.0.12.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Browser.InternetExplorer~~~~0.0.11.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.Handwriting~~~en-US~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Print.Management.Console~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Print.Fax.Scan~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Hello.Face.18967~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Microsoft.Windows.WordPad~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:App.StepsRecorder~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:DirectX.Configuration.Database~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.Speech~~~en-US~0.0.1.0
rem Do not remove OCR or Windows will show "Something happened, and we couldn't install a feature" a few hours after cleanup
rem dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.OCR~~~en-US~0.0.1.0

rem Remove all apps except for Store
powershell "Get-AppXPackage | Where Name -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppXPackage"
powershell "sleep 5"
powershell "Get-AppXProvisionedPackage -online | Where DisplayName -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage –online"

rem Set Computer name
powershell "Rename-Computer -NewName VGATEST"

rem Finished
```

User-specific (run after logging in as Administrator)

```
rem Delete TPU user and user profile
net user TPU /delete
powershell "Get-WmiObject Win32_UserProfile | where {$_.localpath -like '*TPU'} | Remove-WmiObject"

rem Disable Windows Game DVR and Game Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v AppCaptureEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v GameDVR_Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Game Mode
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\GameBar /v AutoGameModeEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\System\GameConfigStore /v GameDVR_FSEBehavior /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f

rem Disable "Fix apps that are blurry" popup
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v IgnorePerProcessSystemDPIToast /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Hide Search Box from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v SearchboxTaskbarMode /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Web Search Results
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v BingSearchEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer /v DisableSearchBoxSuggestions /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Block Search from using Location
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v AllowSearchToUseLocation /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Cortana
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v CortanaConsent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide People button from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\People /v PeopleBand /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide Cortana button
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowCortanaButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide Task View button
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowTaskViewButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Windows Explorer Start on This PC instead of Quick Access
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v LaunchTo /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable frequent/recent items in Explorer Quick Access
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer /v ShowFrequent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer /v ShowRecent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Show My Computer on Desktop
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\NewStartPanel /v "{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}" /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Recycle Bin
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v NoRecycleFiles /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v ConfirmFileDelete /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Don't show Recycle Bin on Desktop
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\ClassicStartMenu /v "{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}" /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\HideDesktopIcons\NewStartPanel /v "{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}" /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Set 24 hour time format
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v iFirstDayOfWeek /t REG_SZ /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sShortDate /t REG_SZ /d "yyyy-MM-dd" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sShortTime /t REG_SZ /d "HH:mm" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\International" /v sTimeFormat /t REG_SZ /d "HH:mm:ss" /f

rem Turn off Sticky Key when Shift is pressed 5 times
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Accessibility\StickyKeys" /v Flags /t REG_SZ /d "506" /f

rem Show file extensions in Explorer
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v HideFileExt /t  REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Show Hidden Files in Explorer
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v Hidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowSuperHidden /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Setup taskbar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarGlomming /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarGlomLevel /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarSmallIcons /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowTaskViewButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Windows 10 App Suggestions in Start
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v SubscribedContent-338388Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Always show more details in file copy dialog
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v EnthusiastMode /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Set "Do this for all current items" checkbox by default
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v ConfirmationCheckBoxDoForAll /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Expand left side tree of current folder on Explorer open
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v NavPaneExpandToCurrentFolder /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Turn off Wallpaper
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Wallpapers /v BackgroundType /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v Wallpaper /t REG_SZ /d "" /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v LastUpdated /t REG_DWORD /d 0xffffffff /f
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Colors" /v Background /t REG_SZ /d "45 125 154" /f

rem Remove 10 second startup delay for application restore
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Serialize /v StartupDelayInMSec /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Unpin everything from Taskbar
powershell "(New-Object -Com Shell.Application).NameSpace('shell:::{4234d49b-0245-4df3-b780-3893943456e1}').Items()| foreach { ($_).Verbs() | ?{$_.Name.Replace('&', '') -match 'Unpin from taskbar'} | %{$_.DoIt()}  }"

rem Remove secondary en-US keyboard that gets added when keyboard is set to DE with US region
reg delete "HKCU\Control Panel\International\User Profile\en-US" /v "0409:00000409" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Control Panel\International\User Profile System Backup\en-US" /v "0409:00000409" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Keyboard Layout\Preload" /v "2" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Keyboard Layout\Substitutes" /v "d0010409" /f

rem Remove desktop.ini files from Desktop
del /a C:\Users\Public\Desktop\desktop.ini
del /a C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\desktop.ini
```


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 4, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> That's parts of what I'm using to get rid of all the Windows 10 junk.


You're right. Windows 10 already comes with a lot of junk apps (I also got rid of them using NTLite).



W1zzard said:


> ```
> rem Download and install Firefox silently (copy and paste into cmd, without leading rem)
> rem PowerShell "(New-Object System.Net.WebClient).DownloadFile('https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-latest&os=win64&lang=en-US','%TEMP%\ff.exe'); Start-Process %TEMP%\ff.exe /s -NoNewWindow -Wait; Remove-Item %TEMP%\ff.exe"
> ```



If you prefer, the latest versions of Firefox now have an MSI installer in addition to the EXE (Information IN *THIS LINK*)

Or you can use the link in this way.
https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-msi-latest-ssl&os={your-windows-arch=win;win64}&lang={your-lang-e.g=en-US}

In the case of the code highlighted above, it would look like this:

```
rem Download and install Firefox silently (copy and paste into cmd, without leading rem)
rem PowerShell "(New-Object System.Net.WebClient).DownloadFile('https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-msi-latest-ssl&os=win64&lang=en-US','%TEMP%\Firefox.msi'); Start-Process msiexec /i %TEMP%\Firefox.msi /passive; Remove-Item %TEMP%\Firefox.msi"
```

I did a test using the PowerShell ISE and I was returned the error WebException, already in the PowerShell Console, executed normally, but if you prefer, I found an alternative to the height. See below:

```
PowerShell Invoke-WebRequest -Uri 'https://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-latest&os=win64&lang=en-US' -OutFile $env:TEMP\Firefox.exe; Start-Process $env:TEMP\Firefox.exe -Wait; Remove-Item $env:TEMP\Firefox.exe
```


----------



## venturi (Aug 4, 2021)

Just a suggestion:
Install Server 2019 datacenter or Server 2022. In both scenarios, mist of the annoyances are not there and the gpedit and normal interface allows for tweaks without resorting to third party. Server 2019 data center license is less than $30 on ebay.  

Also, there is no cortana, edge, microsoft store etc.

Glad to answer specific questions on the how tos. I've been using server as my desktop since 1999 (and the various iterations). I'm not a believer in all the telemetry and background fluff. 
Using server does require more insight than the average Win 10 Home user.

But, when I turn it on what I get is something that does what I want it to do. 


Anyhow

Glad to help, my benchmarks are normally first place (on the one I choose to participate in) but my rig does double duty as I also use it for my dissertation and work away from work.
Benchmarking is great at revealing when one does not have an optimal set up


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi,
@W1zzard 
Are you working on a another updated list for 20H2/ 21H1/ 21H2 versions ?
Noticed popup firewall off for private networks does not work on 20H2 think it did work on 21H2 though :/

Can't figure out why but my 3DMark shortcut gets killed but steam lives like it should :/
Here's the goodies I used not sure which one is killing 3dmark though otherwise works good 


```
rem Disable Windows Game DVR and Game Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v AppCaptureEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\GameDVR /v GameDVR_Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Game Mode
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\GameBar /v AutoGameModeEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\System\GameConfigStore /v GameDVR_FSEBehavior /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f

rem Disable "Fix apps that are blurry" popup
reg add "HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop" /v IgnorePerProcessSystemDPIToast /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Hide Search Box from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v SearchboxTaskbarMode /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Web Search Results
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v BingSearchEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer /v DisableSearchBoxSuggestions /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Block Search from using Location
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v AllowSearchToUseLocation /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Cortana
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v CortanaConsent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide People button from Task Bar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\People /v PeopleBand /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide Cortana button
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowCortanaButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Hide Task View button
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowTaskViewButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Windows Explorer Start on This PC instead of Quick Access
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v LaunchTo /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Setup taskbar
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarGlomming /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarGlomLevel /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v TaskbarSmallIcons /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced /v ShowTaskViewButton /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Windows 10 App Suggestions in Start
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v SubscribedContent-338388Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Always show more details in file copy dialog
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v EnthusiastMode /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Set "Do this for all current items" checkbox by default
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\OperationStatusManager /v ConfirmationCheckBoxDoForAll /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Remove 10 second startup delay for application restore
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Serialize /v StartupDelayInMSec /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Error Reporting
reg add "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Error Reporting" /v Disabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable automatic TCG/Opal disk locking on supported SSD drives with PSID
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\EnhancedStorageDevices /v TCGSecurityActivationDisabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Control Panel shows Large Icons
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer /v ForceClassicControlPanel /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable UAC
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v PromptOnSecureDesktop /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable automatic installation of printers and other networked devices
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\NcdAutoSetup\Private /v AutoSetup /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Set Ethernet connection to private
powershell Set-NetConnectionProfile -InterfaceAlias Ethernet* -NetworkCategory private

rem Disable Warnings due to Firewall / Defender being disabled
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Notifications\Settings\Windows.SystemToast.SecurityAndMaintenance /v Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Disable Windows Firewall for private network
netsh advfirewall set private state off

rem Disable Windows Defender
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Spynet" /v SpyNetReporting /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Spynet" /v SubmitSamplesConsent /t REG_DWORD /d 2 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableAntiSpyware /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Real-Time Protection" /v DisableRealtimeMonitoring /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer" /v SmartScreenEnabled /t REG_SZ /d "Off" /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableRoutinelyTakingAction /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg delete HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v SecurityHealth /f

rem Disable "Consumer Features" (aka downloading apps from the internet automatically)
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent /v DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable the "how to use Windows" contextual popups
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent /v DisableSoftLanding /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable Lock Screen
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Personalization /v NoLockScreen /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Remove Logon Wallpaper
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System /v DisableLogonBackgroundImage /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Disable One Drive
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\OneDrive /v DisableFileSyncNGSC /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
start /wait %SystemRoot%\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /uninstall
rd "%PROGRAMDATA%\Microsoft OneDrive" /Q /S
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg delete "HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg delete HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run /v OneDriveSetup /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Disable Hibernate
powercfg -h off

rem Turn off sleep mode
powercfg.exe -x -standby-timeout-ac 0

rem Set 4 hours screen blank timeout
powercfg.exe -x -monitor-timeout-ac 240

rem Disable System Restore and delete restore points
powershell disable-computerrestore c:
vssadmin delete shadows /all /quiet

rem Disable reboot on Bluescreen, and no dump
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v CrashDumpEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v LogEvent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v SendAlert /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\CrashControl /v AutoReboot /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Remove 3D Objects from Explorer
reg delete HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f
reg delete HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MyComputer\NameSpace\{0DB7E03F-FC29-4DC6-9020-FF41B59E513A} /f

rem Disable Edge Browser preload on startup. We'll never use it anyway, saves memory and startup time
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\MicrosoftEdge\Main /v AllowPrelaunch /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Do not start Edge on first-login after user created
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v SubscribedContent-310093Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Disable Look for App in Store prompt when opening unknown file type
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer /v NoUseStoreOpenWith /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Enable Windows Update (written here for reference how to re-enable)
net stop wuauserv
reg delete HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /f

rem Disable Windows Update
net stop wuauserv
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v WUServer /t REG_SZ /d "http://localhost" /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v WUStatusServer /t REG_SZ /d "http://localhost" /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate /v DoNotConnectToWindowsUpdateInternetLocations /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU /v UseWUServer /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

rem Make sure junk apps like Candy Crush don't get installed when we login first time with our Administrator account
reg load HKLM\DEFAULT c:\users\default\ntuser.dat
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v PreInstalledAppsEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg add HKLM\DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager /v OemPreInstalledAppsEnabled /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
reg unload HKLM\DEFAULT

rem Remove useless Windows components
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-PrintToPDFServices-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-XPSServices-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WorkFolders-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WindowsMediaPlayer
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-Features
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Printing-Foundation-InternetPrinting-Client
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:FaxServicesClientPackage
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:MSRDC-Infrastructure
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:Internet-Explorer-Optional-amd64
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:SmbDirect
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:MediaPlayback
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WCF-TCP-PortSharing45
dism /online /norestart /disable-feature /featurename:WCF-Services45

rem Remove useless optional features
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:App.Support.QuickAssist~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:OneCoreUAP.OneSync~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:MathRecognizer~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Hello.Face.18330~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:OpenSSH.Client~~~~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Media.WindowsMediaPlayer~~~~0.0.12.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Browser.InternetExplorer~~~~0.0.11.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.Speech~~~en-US~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.OCR~~~en-US~0.0.1.0
dism /online /norestart /Remove-Capability /CapabilityName:Language.Handwriting~~~en-US~0.0.1.0

rem Remove all apps except for Store
powershell "Get-AppXPackage | Where Name -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppXPackage"
powershell "sleep 5"
powershell "Get-AppXProvisionedPackage -online | Where DisplayName -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage –online"

rem Finished
```


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2021)

First post is already updated for 21H1


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 9, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> First post is already updated for 21H1


Hi,
Anything on it that would kill 3dmark shortcut it's from the steam version :/


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2021)

kill as in "shortcut deleted from the desktop" ?


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 9, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> kill as in "shortcut deleted from the desktop" ?


Hi,
No it's still there it looses it's association so it ask what to open it with 
I tried steam.exe didn't work not sure what file it wants 

Even if I use steams option to add a desktop shortcut it doesn't work either it's really weird lol


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi,
Any changes for win-11 or scripts in the op still good to go ?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Any changes for win-11 or scripts in the op still good to go ?


Separate thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-11-tweaks-for-gpu-benchmark.287480/


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 20, 2022)

Updated for Windows 10 21H2


----------

